# Tobacco



## Starwars1123 (Jul 30, 2009)

I was just wondering if anyone else has experienced relief from Anxiety through the use of Tobacco, The first time I dipped I was totally void of anxiety I felt I was top ****, And I continued to dip untill I found out about snuffing tobacco, And I started snorting it, Then I started smoking cigars at lunch with 3 of the only friends I had at highschool last year, And I would always feel great and be social almost all day after.

I was wondering, if I am responsive to Tobacco/Nicotine whatever, Is there any type of other treatment I could be receptive to? I have tried tons of ssri's snri's remeron klonopin and even ectasy, And I have to say snuffing tobacco worked the best.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Can't say since the only time I ever tried smoking was 25 years ago.

Eventually smoking tends to make you dead which is a sure fire cure for anxiety or any other problems of life.


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

My mom had a stroke when she was 38 because of tobacco, now has emphysema & COPD & uses oxygen 24/7. She will probably not make it to see 2011 because of it. Regardless of how bad your anxiety problems are, they can't be bad enough to risk your future health. My mom is miserable most of the time & wishes more than anything that she had never began smoking. Regardless of how you use tobacco, you're going to have negative effects from it. My old "friends" ex-boyfriend developed mouth cancer in his early twenties (not sure of the proper name) because of chewing it. Tobacco in any form is incredibly dangerous.


----------



## Starwars1123 (Jul 30, 2009)

lyricalillusions said:


> My mom had a stroke when she was 38 because of tobacco, now has emphysema & COPD & uses oxygen 24/7. She will probably not make it to see 2011 because of it. Regardless of how bad your anxiety problems are, they can't be bad enough to risk your future health. My mom is miserable most of the time & wishes more than anything that she had never began smoking. Regardless of how you use tobacco, you're going to have negative effects from it. My old "friends" ex-boyfriend developed mouth cancer in his early twenties (not sure of the proper name) because of chewing it. Tobacco in any form is incredibly dangerous.


I am very sorry for your mom, But for me, I go in and out of suicidal depression mainly because of my social anxiety, And I would rather live 30 years happy and social than die now and be lonely


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

Starwars1123 said:


> I was just wondering if anyone else has experienced relief from Anxiety through the use of Tobacco, The first time I dipped I was totally void of anxiety I felt I was top ****, And I continued to dip untill I found out about snuffing tobacco, And I started snorting it, Then I started smoking cigars at lunch with 3 of the only friends I had at highschool last year, And I would always feel great and be social almost all day after.
> 
> I was wondering, if I am responsive to Tobacco/Nicotine whatever, Is there any type of other treatment I could be receptive to? I have tried tons of ssri's snri's remeron klonopin and even ectasy, And I have to say snuffing tobacco worked the best.


ive always gotten much help from tobacco, the first time a smoked a cigar, my Social anxiety was 80 % gone for about 3 hours. but over time, i have noticed that cigarettes/cigars dont help me at all really, but dipping tobacco does help considerably more, for some reason. nicotine gum helps me the most. there is more than just nicotine in tobacco, theres at least 5 other psychoactive chemicals in tobacco that contribute to its effect/addictive properties....i think its just the nicotine that helps me the most.

ive also noticed that after smoking a cigar or cigarette, i get sick, but then about a couple hours later, i feel my mood is elevated, (its backwards from what should happen lol) its wierd, but still nice.


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

Don't forget Tobacco acts as a slight MAOI, but is only works for a short time. Chain smokers smoke so much daily to increase their mood or whatever high.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

When I was 13, on my birthday I had a friend who had an older brother buy me a pack of cigarettes. To be as cool as I could be, I smoked as many as I could. I ended up smoking the whole pack in about 3-4 hours. A bit later, I made an excuse of having to go, ran to my grandmothers house, into her bathroom, puked hard, twice, then went to sleep. I was so dizzy, and now even the smell of tobacco, cigarettes, chew, anything..makes me sick.

...but I often wonder if I hadn't done that, and just became a regular smoker, if I wouldn't have stayed..."normal"? Because I think a lot of people who smoke create bonds while they're smoking, and all my friends smoked and I felt left out a lot when they'd go do that, which was quite often.
As for what it does to the brain and if that's helping you with SA, I wouldn't doubt it. The brain is powerful and so are the drugs in cigarettes and other tobacco products.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Freesix88 said:


> Don't forget Tobacco acts as a slight MAOI, but is only works for a short time. Chain smokers smoke so much daily to increase their mood or whatever high.


It works the same with marijuana. I smoke daily, all day, and I'm always chasing that first high...it never lasts long enough and I try to get it back by smoking more often. Works the same with cigarettes, alcohol, any drug really.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

That's pretty much it...Eventually your doing it and feeling worse for it


----------



## ruxul (Oct 22, 2008)

I smoked for about 6 years. Its no good. It may help at first but your body just builds up a tolerance to it and you gotta smoke more to get any of the desirable effects but even then its way less. The head rush and relaxation are great when you first start but after smoking for years that stuff is rare. Occasionally I'd have one that felt great but when you smoke regularly, most of them are just out of habit and do nothing for you. Plus you feel and smell gross. Its f-in hard to quit too. I would just say stay away


----------



## CoreyNiles (Mar 24, 2009)

Like I said, I really don't care if I get cancer of the eyes, I just want to have 1 good year, I would take every illness/affliction known to man to have just 1 good year.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

the first time i tried dip or chew it made me sick. smoking it just made me cough. i didnt see the appeal to it :no


----------



## ruxul (Oct 22, 2008)

CoreyNiles said:


> Like I said, I really don't care if I get cancer of the eyes, I just want to have 1 good year, I would take every illness/affliction known to man to have just 1 good year.


How old are you? I don't mean any disrespect, but that does sound a lot like my attitude when I started smoking so I was just curious... Things didnt get any better for me though. Cigarettes were fun for a bit but not even a year. After that it was just like anything else.

I dont know about you, but when I first started drinking coffee it was great. I felt awesome, all awake and energetic, but after drinking it for a bit it totally loses it effects and I need it just to wake up in the morning. Nicotine's just like that. At first its great but after a while it's just part of your daily ritual.

Obviously it's up to you, but for some reason I always feel the need to warn potential smokers because it's honestly one of my biggest regrets.


----------



## britisharrow (Jun 18, 2009)

I am a smoker and I HATE IT. I HATE the day I started it and it is incredibly addictive. I haven't noticed any benefits in terms of stress relief other than when you do have a nicotine addiction, there is a relief when you smoke.


----------



## renski (May 9, 2007)

People are silly for smoking, chances are it'll get you later in life.. and the last place you want to be is in a hospital having an operation to save your life.

Lung cancer would have to be one of the worst things to get, just imagine not being able to breathe properly, it's a slow and miserable death.


----------



## AndyLT (Oct 8, 2007)

I've been a smoker for 8years. Dunno about the benefits, but these will probably be your side-effects:

- lower energy levels
- additional anxiety from withdrawals

Eventually, you'll end up smoking just not to feel bad. Also, you might try Nicorette as a much safer nicotine source.


----------



## JimiPePPeroni (Sep 1, 2009)

I remember a combination of cigarettes, alcohol, and oddly enough Horny Goat Weed COMPLETELY melted my SA away. I honestly don't know if it would work again, but the experience for me was awesome, 100% confidence and no anxiety whatsoever. Hypomania was highly probable, however I respond extremely poorly, and I mean not postively whatsoever to meds. prescribed for BPD.


----------



## ruxul (Oct 22, 2008)

JimiPePPeroni said:


> I remember a combination of cigarettes, alcohol, and oddly enough Horny Goat Weed COMPLETELY melted my SA away. I honestly don't know if it would work again, but the experience for me was awesome, 100% confidence and no anxiety whatsoever. Hypomania was highly probable, however I respond extremely poorly, and I mean not postively whatsoever to meds. prescribed for BPD.


I wonder if the cigarettes had much to do with that though.. Alcohol on its own has dissolved my anxiety and horny goat weed's an aphrodisiac isn't it? I really don't tobacco helps with anxiety. unless your talking about the anxiety you get from not nicotine leaving your body..


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

nubly said:


> the first time i tried dip or chew it made me sick. smoking it just made me cough. i didnt see the appeal to it :no


Haha same experience here.


----------

